# Incorruptible-A Grey Knight log



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Just started a Grey Knight army and am trying a new approach to painting.

Because painting is one of my least favorite aspects of the hobby I'm going to try to paint my entire force before I start playing it (otherwise I will never get it done).

I'm also going to try to paint the entire force on the sprues as I've heard it can be a good way to go. This is my first attempt at painting on the sprue.

I've only ever based black (I was playing Chaos, what can I say?) so I gave white a try since I'd be using a LOT of silver.









After about 6 hours of painting and washing I ended up here

































I'm pretty well pleased with this guy, but would really like some helpful feedback from all you master painters out there. Especially on colors for gun barrels. I'll be replacing both arms with TL-Autocannons and would like them to look good.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

its lookin good but the whole sprue thing i would advise aginst it. I did that with my salamanders and it just didn't come out welllets just there is a reason there not on this site.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

What happened? Why do you think they didn't turn out?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

There are a few problems with painting on the sprue.

1. The points where you clip the model off the sprue will of course be unpainted, they will slso need filing which will wreck the surrounding paint. Then you have to repaint the clipped areas anyway.

2. Any join points on the model will stand out a mile as the paint will not cover the gap. Not a massive problem with more mechanical models but a real problem with organics.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> There are a few problems with painting on the sprue.
> 
> 1. The points where you clip the model off the sprue will of course be unpainted, they will slso need filing which will wreck the surrounding paint. Then you have to repaint the clipped areas anyway.
> 
> 2. Any join points on the model will stand out a mile as the paint will not cover the gap. Not a massive problem with more mechanical models but a real problem with organics.


Mr. Shroud said it all. Its one of those things that looks good on paper but when executed not so much.

Ill tell you how I do all my CSM models.

I actually pin the torso, base and arms. I paint the backpack, guns, and shoulder gaurds seperate. for ease of painting I glue the shoulder gaurds, guns, and backpacks to toothpicks before priming.

Ive used this trick for all of my recent CSM army and it has helped a great deal and somewhat sped of the painting process. The only reason its takes me some time is that I have an elaborate paint scheme that just requires more attention than the average CSM scheme.

Here Ill give you an example of how elaborate.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would agree with the others about painting on the sprue for the very same reasons that they have already listed. It just turns out to be more work in the end and on top of that you have to worry about assembling the model without ruining the paint.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay, sounds like i'll be saving myself a lot of hassle by pulling them off the sprue before I paint. Change of plans.

I've had a bit of success assembling and painting the legs/torso/head, and then doing the backpack/arms/shoulder pads seprate. Is that what you all would suggest?

What about for Dreads/Dreadknights/Vehicles? Whats the best way to go about painting those?


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I have just received the new Grey Knight Terminators and Grey Knights in the advance order. 

I personally feel that I will be painting each GKT in several parts to get a overall clean colour scheme. For the DK or Dreadnoughts, I will do the same I think. Doing the arms and body separate and then complete the assembly.

ZE


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

How would people feel about doing most of the painting on the sprue, and then doing all the detail work once the bodies are together?

@Zero, I hope you're going to take pictures of them


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

It still would be more hassle than its worth.
For dreads assemble the parts (arms body legs) and paint the arms legs and body seperate. The DK i couldn't say i havent actually seen it un assembled and for the marines well i already stated what i do. There really is no way to actually speed up the process but there are plenty of ways to slow it down one of which is painting on the sprue.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I would also recommend against priming white when doing this much silver.

Metallics look a LOT better over black. If you're worried about the metallics being bright enough, highlight them like you would other colors. Paint on your base-coat metallic such as boltgun, then highlight with mithril or chainmail. You get a lot more variation within the metal color itself that way. 

Over white primer metallics always look thin and anemic to me.

The gun barrels look fine just make sure you get the metal bracketing it and add some variation there, maybe a bronze or more gold.

I think the red ares are looking really nice, and are well shaded.

There are still a bunch of obvious mold lines though, and they take away from the overall model. A model like this with so many large areas of solid color could really use more treatment of the details (such as studs, hydraulics, etc.). It would really help to set of the rest of the mini.

I hope that helps!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with Kreuger. 

Prime metal with the following
Chaos Black undercoat
Boltgun Metal
Badab Black wash
Boltgun metal
Chainmail 
Finally Mithril Silver

ZE


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Not a big update, but I have a Dread half done and a NDK half done. Pictures to come this afternoon. 

I do however have pictures of my dread's front plates that I was pretty happy with.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The flames look good on front armour panels. Look forward to seeing more of the dread.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! I like the flames and the metallics are really nice.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

those flames look spot on! looking forward to seeing some more


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> those flames look spot on! looking forward to seeing some more


Thanks bud


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

My Dread:

















Still have a little work on this one, but I'm mostly pleased with how it turned out.

My NDK:









I am NOT impressed with this model. That said, it was fun to experiment on the sword. I'll try to get better pictures of him up.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

First and foremost. You're painting is clean and crisp. I've always fancied the look of true metallics over NMM [ namely because I can't do NMM .. LOL ]. The biggest and only problem I see is simply a lack of depth in the paint. Take your NDK for example. It looks like a large monotone armature. Even though you're shooting for a speed painting session, there are things you can do to liven up the minis a tad.. [ read WASHES ARE YOUR FRIEND ! ] 

Decide whether you want the bluish hue or a darker, more black tone and buy the appropriate wash. Then give the models a once over with the washes. This simple [ and FAST ] stage will add much more dimention to your miniatures. Washes and maybe 1 layer of extreme edge highlighting would really make these guys pop. You won't be let down and it really isn't that much more involved.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree completely with FFX. The Dread is nice looking but the NDK comes across as flat and one dimensional. A wash and some edge highlight would really make the model stand out. Keep up the good work man as our models are looking really nice!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work particularly the dread, but I have to agree with the previous two posts about the knight.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll see what I can do about livening up the NDK a bit. Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

No further progress on the NDK as life has been busy, however, I did manage to get some work done on a squad of 5 power armored Grey Knights.

Justicar









4x Grey Knights


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far mate! Look forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work...

Might consider hitting the parchment with a bit of gryphonne sepia - it currently looks more ivory than paper - though I could be the lighting on the minis...

Nice clean work though - all the way around


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Its been a while, but today I sat down and got some models painted and slapped together. Bad lighting and a less then wonderful camera means the pictures are not great, but I figured I'd throw them up here.









As a note, I didn't put this Rhino together. The painful separations were not my doing.









































Hoping to get more done this weekend. 15 more bodies and a couple more Rhinos and a Land Raider to go.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Your Grey Knights are quite nice looking right now, but just as a word of advise with the rhino, you shouldn't freehand straight lines, it nearly always ends up messy. Instead, try undercoating the shield (as I saw on your rhino) in red, then sticking pieces of tape evenly, to mask half the red in a line pattern. Then, paint the non masked bits over with white. When the masks are removed, it should be even. I love this trick, it makes straight lines much easier.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Oakley. That is some good advice. I was having real trouble getting the lines even that straight. I'll do that for the next one.


----------

